# Cotton vs fleece?



## Eala

Hi everyone,

I apologise if this is a totally stupid question, but I'm banging my head against the computer now trying to figure it out :lol:

Hubby and I are looking to swap from disposables to cloth nappies. We've had the kind loan of a couple to try from Arcanegirl hugs:), which are fleece-lined pocket nappies. We've also come across ones which are cotton-lined, and we have no idea which are better/what the difference is? Presumably the fleece will wick moisture away better, but I like the idea of having cotton next to her skin... We're going round and round in circles trying to decide :blush:

Am I over-thinking this? :rofl: Any advice gratefully received :)


----------



## princessellie

fleece will stay dry next to her skin so is much better in my opinion, but i know some people prefer natural next to the babys skin, ive tried both and much prefer fleece

x


----------



## lepaskilf

yeah def fleece, for the softness and dryness. besides, most liners are fleece x


----------



## kirsten1985

I use BG Organics, which are cotton, and I like the idea of it next to her skin. But they get pretty wet. I use a fleece liner 90% of the time, and definitely overnight.


----------



## Rachel_C

I haven't tried any cotton-lined nappies so I can't comment on them, but if you bought a few to try and didn't like them, you could always buy some fleece liners so you wouldn't have wasted your money :) They're only cheap and seem to be available everywhere.


----------



## Mary Jo

fleece liners are so easy to make - I bought a fleece throw from Sainsbury's for less than £4 and cut out liners from it - I'd get many more than I could ever use from the one throw! when they get stained/stinky, I chuck them in the bin. 

I also used up some more of the one blanket by making reusable wipes - I cut cheap cotton towelling tea towels from Primark into quarters then blanket stitched a piece of fleece to it. they are SO much nicer to use on a pooey bum, for me and baby (I wet it with warm water so it's nice for him, and the size means I never get poo on my hands either).


----------



## becstar

Little lambs fleecy liners are actually 100% cotton but they're gorgeous and wick moisture away somehow!


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh I didn't know they were 100% cotton! I loooove the Little Lamb fleece liners, I have loads and the fleece ones I made were nowhere near as good. :D


----------



## becstar

They're soooo soft aren't they? I have no idea how they manage to wick away moisture being cotton, but they seem to and are lovely.


----------

